# Bees have flown away :(



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

The info:

-Got feral bees from old homestead. Placed into #1 of 2 new beehives.
-insert original combs from bee hive into new (#1) beehive
-3 weeks later discovered small beehive beetles in #1 beehive, removed bees, queen, placed into 2nd beehive
-bees seemed to be happy, going in & out of #2 beehive for at least 4 weeks
-sterilized #1 beehive via boiling water & scrub brush
-this week, #2 beehive is deserted, original combs show no infestation but also no new honey


What did I do wrong?


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm no expert, but you did move them a lot. Fiddling too much with them is supposed to make them abscond.

Also, how many small hive beetles are we talking about? I'm pretty sure all hives have *some.* At least every hive I've looked into. You really don't need to do anything about them except squish them if you see them unless there's bazillions of them, I don't think.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Messing with them to much will make they want a new home.

Not many I know here in the mid west had even seen a small hive beetle. I only know from what I have read but putting The hives in full sun is supposed to help prevent them.

 Al


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> Not many I know here in the mid west had even seen a small hive beetle. I only know from what I have read but putting The hives in full sun is supposed to help prevent them.


That's interesting. Admittedly I've only looked in beehives in my general area (neighbors and the bee club). But it seemed to me like every time somebody opened a hive, there was one or two. I know at least one of our hives have them. That being said I can say for sure that putting the hives in the sun helps - it makes the adult beetles sleepier and slower, so the bees can catch them more easily. They don't want those in their house any more than we do! That's the lore around here anyway, and it seems to play out in the hives, although my experience is admittedly limited.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Backyardcreek said:


> The info:
> 
> -Got feral bees from old homestead. Placed into #1 of 2 new beehives.
> -insert original combs from bee hive into new (#1) beehive
> ...


 I did this once with a wax moth infestation and got excellent results

Then again I was using domestic bees. I think that domestic bees are less excitable the wild ones I have also had: Your wild strain might have been more excitable than my domestic ones were.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Full sun away from trees is best. This year is an exceptional year for small hive beetles....all insects it seems are doing well with all the rain. It is also important not to give the beetles places to hide. Get your hive up off the ground. I have frame feeders in a lot of my hives this year and I have noticed that they offer good places for the beetles to hide and the hives with the feeders tend to have more hive beetles. 

http://www.easttxbees.com/smallhivebeetle.htm

I agree that the bees left due to a combination of too much moving and probably the presence of beetles and maybe mites. 

I've had several students with problems with cut outs this year. The problem with doing cut outs is that you rarely get the queen, kill a lot of the bees and end up with a lot of comb. This means that the bees cannot adequately cover/guard all the comb. Bees tend to be not as vigilant without a queen which makes matters worse. They have lost equipment and experienced a lot of frustration over 'free bees'.


----------

